# is this ash?



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i was told it was but wasnt sure
its green and i turned it tonight so i left it thick till i finish turning it


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think it looks more like maple
Ash has a grainy, oak look.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Definitely not ash (see pics on my site). I agree w/ tcleve4911 that it looks like maple, but I can't see the grain well enough to be positive.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

its not maple ill take some bark pics of the other peices today
the tree was putting off real green pollen like stuff a couple weeks ago


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Could be birch, if it's not maple.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lets see the other side of the bowl.












 







.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Ditto...
Cleve's lower pic is very representative of the grain in some white ash I've been working with lately...:yes:

Good, hard wood.
The Wifey likes it.
Says she's really fond of my hard, white ash...:laughing: 
p


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

here is some pics of the pieces with bark and the bottom of the bowl
also the other half of the non turned bowl lol


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like it could be box elder. There's no pink streaks, but it doesn't always have those.

Rob


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

rocklobster said:


> Looks like it could be box elder. There's no pink streaks, but it doesn't always have those.
> 
> Rob


 some of the smaller limbs did have pinkish streaks near the heart


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

That looks like curly maple to me based on the split piece of wood.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Box Elder


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

definatly not maple


----------



## mancavewoodworks (Mar 5, 2011)

yep, its maple


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I sent your pictures off to my wood Guru and he says Curly Maple....

............final answer :yes:


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

it is ash for sure,100 percent :thumbsup:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Definitely Boxelder. I've got some just like that. If your still unsure, maybe I'll take some pictures of mine tomorrow.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

It is Box Elder. I work with alot of it all the time. That is some that does not really have much(if any) red in it. Most Box Elder will have green moss growing on the bark like that. All that I have has got it on there. But, there is no doubt in my mind. It is Box Elder.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

It's beautiful when it has the red streaks in it.
Don


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a few more. I love working with this wood. People go crazy over this stuff from bowls to pens.
Don


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeez, guys, why do you keep arguing about whether it's box elder or maple? Box elder* IS* maple. *Acer negundo (aka box elder maple).*


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats what we were waiting on was you to clear it up Paul lol so are you agreeing?and if so i wish mine had the red streaks
anyone wanna trade?lol


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking at that log half w/ the ripples, I would absolutely have expected to hear that this is CURLY maple but I HAVE seen box elder (well, it was LISTED as box elder anyway) with no flame and the curl I'd expect to result from those ripples although it was much lighter. You can see the pics on my site. Also, there's a flamed bowl by Leo Frilot that also has some curl.

If I had just seen this without comment, I would have bet on curly maple and it being hard maple, not box elder maple, but I've been wrong before.

Anyway, my comment was only meant to point out that box elder IS a maple.


----------

